

[IndexedDB] Design Flaws: Not Stateless, Not Treating Objects As Opaque - jorangreef
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2011JanMar/1020.html

======
jorangreef
IndexedDB needs to be good for more than just HTML 5 todo list demos.

